# Calling all Autotrail owners from new



## Chitster (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I am awaiting the delivery of a new autotrail and what I ask of you guys and gals is, did your autotrail arrive on the delivery date you were given, if not how late did it arrive.

Many thanks
The Chitster


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

*Auto Trail*

Hi

Ordered mine in October for delivery 1st March a Cheyenne 696 from Brownhills Newark, still hoping they hit the delivery date but are aware the unit is not made yet.

What type is yours and where are you getting it from, also which part of the country do you live

Best regards
Broom

Edit Received 18th March 2008
Broom


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Chitster

Whatever date you have been given by your dealer it is usually wrong by at least 3 weeks IMHO. However it is not just Autotrail all the manufactures are as bad. I ordered a Cheyenne 840 in September 2004 and took delivery in August 2005 but it was well worth waiting for.


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Chitster
Our Cheyenne had a delivery date of the the end of september but actually arrived the end of October so about 4 weeks late, But I had emailed Autotrail directly and so new the proper delivery date before the dealer did.

Just Email Autotrail from the contact us on there website I had a reply from Scott Stevens the sales and marketing manager (I think his Email is [email protected]).

Cheers


----------



## carolsrig (Jul 12, 2007)

Chitster said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am awaiting the delivery of a new autotrail and what I ask of you guys and gals is, did your autotrail arrive on the delivery date you were given, if not how late did it arrive.
> 
> ...


we ordered our arapaho in june 07 and collected it from spinneys 1st september , cant fault spinneys for anything really .after sales is great


----------



## Regal (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Chitster

Mine was a 630LB an ordered in April 2007 for delivery in September. Delivery was in November about 6 weeks later than promised. As mentioned in previous posts it seem's to be the norm.

Steve


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chitster,

We ordered our Cheyenne 660 SE at the Feb NEC show for Sept 1st delivery. We emailed AT and contacted dealers in Aug and was eventually given Sept 21st as delivery date. We went to France and came back a month earlier than planned (originally booked hols until Nov) and giving delivery another weeks grace! However motorhome didn't arrive until mid October and we were only able to collect Nov 2nd (although dealer phoned a day or two beforehand and tried to delay it another week!).

Still so far we are very pleased with out mh (Fiat water ingress aside).


----------



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Chitster,

We was promised our Autotrail Tracker EKS for the end of May, then it was

August and we finally took delivery of it on the 12th November 2007.

We was told one thing from Autotrail and the other from the dealer, but after 

the wait it was worth it. We have been away nearly every weekend and for 

Christmas. We only live 5 miles away from the factory, we was hoping we 

could pick it from there, but we could'nt we had to go down to Kent for it.

Hope yours is on time.

Sue.


----------



## RobinA (Dec 13, 2007)

Hopefully, deliveries are quicker now but I ordered my Arapaho at the November 2003 Earls Court show and was promised delivery by April 2004. Autotrail staff were there with a computerised printout showing the expected production for the following year and were crossing off this list as they were sold.

In April I contacted Brownhills, who I bought it through to see when I could collect and they told me that delivery would be in October. I thought initially that they thought I wanted to place an order then but, this was not the case. I was not happy, as you can expect. I obtained the phone number for Autotrail in Grimsby and asked them what they were going to do about it as their staff had confirmed it would be ready for April. They said that there was no Arapaho's being made at that time however they arranged for my motorhome to be made on their next production run in July. My main holiday was in late June and early July so I was not impressed.

Eventually I was able to pick up my motorhome in early August - 4 months late - 9 months after ordering, however on the whole I am happy with it.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Ours took less than a week from order to picking up! Also got it at £9,000 less than list price! 


It was 6 months old in a private sale though :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Trevor


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Odered our Cheyenne 660 in January and was promised delivery for 3rd week in May. I had a confirmation e-mail from Spinney Motors that the van would be there on the 16th and available to drive away in a week to 10 days later following PDI, taxing and extra twiddley bits we wanted added.

We had a visit to Autotrail a couple of months ago and they said they had altered their build and PDI system and now all models were on time, or ahead of schedule in the odd case.

Can't wait, we're like kids waiting for Christmas! I booked it in for a 70 ltr gas tank fitting at MTH for the 9th of June, then we are good to go!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

well done Trevor.
Thats the way to do it.
We did similar as no trade in. Six months old two thousand miles on clock.
Saved about £8 k

Dave P


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Told today that the 660 will be available about 4-5 days ahead of expected date. It is built now and being PDI'd by Autotrail early in the coming week then being delivered by Thursday to the dealers.


----------

